# A6 Facelift Conversion Questions...



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey guys,

I have a 2000 A6 2.7T. I need to buy a new bumper... I was think of buying the facelift bumper/hood. Anyone now how hard would it be to make this setup work? I was looking at the parts list and there does not seem to be a distinction between the two bumpers. (Pre-facelift/Facelift) Can someone offer there thoughts? Maybe some of autobody guys out there.

Thanks.


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

Different: Bumper, Hood, Fenders, Headlights, and rad support. This probably means different mounting points/ hardware to those things too, but someone must have done it. None of those front end parts are interchangeable right off the shelf. 
I think it would totally be worth it if you're already buying a hood an bumper anyway, spend another $400-$600 for a pair of headlights and fenders from a wrecker- the rad support might be close enough to modify?
Either way if I was doing any front end work to our A6 I'd spend a little and update it.


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

elgringogillao said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a 2000 A6 2.7T. I need to buy a new bumper... I was think of buying the facelift bumper/hood. Anyone now how hard would it be to make this setup work? I was looking at the parts list and there does not seem to be a distinction between the two bumpers. (Pre-facelift/Facelift) Can someone offer there thoughts? Maybe some of autobody guys out there.
> 
> Thanks.


to complete this you need both fenders, hood, headlights, bumper, , foglights, grills, 

here is facelift model









here is prefacelift 









total cost with new parts and painting will be close to $2000


----------



## ExertusCustoms (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey guys, I have performed a complete facelift on my C5 and was able to use the pre-facelift rad support with no modifications. You can actually use the pre-facelift fenders too but the clear facelift repeaters are slightly larger and won't fit into the older fenders without modification (I learned this the hard way!). I do caution that used facelift body parts are significantly harder to find and pricier than the older stuff and of course, the parts are pretty expensive new. 

The rear is simple, as many of us may know the tail lamps, license plate bucket and rear bumper cover just bolt on. You should then have the tailpipe "turndowns" cut off and have some "straight" tips welded on to the stock mufflers to fill the new exhaust cutouts in the rear bumper. 

For those who are face-lifting a 98 or 99, the newer 00-04 mirrors, in my experience, are plug and play with all power features such as heat, anti-dazzle, and glass adjustment functioning properly. I will be looking into getting the facelift power-folding feature to operate in my 99.... any ideas? VAGCOM?

Hope this helps!


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

ExertusCustoms said:


> Hey guys, I have performed a complete facelift on my C5 and was able to use the pre-facelift rad support with no modifications. You can actually use the pre-facelift fenders too but the clear facelift repeaters are slightly larger and won't fit into the older fenders without modification (I learned this the hard way!). I do caution that used facelift body parts are significantly harder to find and pricier than the older stuff and of course, the parts are pretty expensive new.
> 
> The rear is simple, as many of us may know the tail lamps, license plate bucket and rear bumper cover just bolt on. You should then have the tailpipe "turndowns" cut off and have some "straight" tips welded on to the stock mufflers to fill the new exhaust cutouts in the rear bumper.
> 
> ...


 Sent you a pm on this.


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

ExertusCustoms said:


> Hey guys, I have performed a complete facelift on my C5 and was able to use the pre-facelift rad support with no modifications. You can actually use the pre-facelift fenders too but the clear facelift repeaters are slightly larger and won't fit into the older fenders without modification (I learned this the hard way!). I do caution that used facelift body parts are significantly harder to find and pricier than the older stuff and of course, the parts are pretty expensive new.
> 
> The rear is simple, as many of us may know the tail lamps, license plate bucket and rear bumper cover just bolt on. You should then have the tailpipe "turndowns" cut off and have some "straight" tips welded on to the stock mufflers to fill the new exhaust cutouts in the rear bumper.
> 
> ...


 if you want to upgrade mirrors , you might or might not have issues with wiring, you can retrofit mirrors from 00-05 A6 C5 into 98/99 however if your 98/99 didn't come with anti-dazzle and folding power mirrors then the plug will not match they are different


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

paul99 said:


> if you want to upgrade mirrors , you might or might not have issues with wiring, you can retrofit mirrors from 00-05 A6 C5 into 98/99 however if your 98/99 didn't come with anti-dazzle and folding power mirrors then the plug will not match they are different


 Hey one last question... Can I use my current HID non-facelift headlights? Or do I need the facelift ones?

Thanks again.


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

elgringogillao said:


> Hey one last question... Can I use my current HID non-facelift headlights? Or do I need the facelift ones?
> 
> Thanks again.


 if you planning to do full front conversion, need to change them as well,


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

Could one use just the facelift bumper? It seems to be pretty close otherwise.


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

71camaro said:


> Could one use just the facelift bumper? It seems to be pretty close otherwise.


No, your hood will not line up, and won't be able to close it, the facelift bumper had wider area where the grill area of the hood sits, 
either you do full conversion or get the same bumper your car came..


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Does anyone have a bumper left over, I need one.


----------

